# OBS Virtual webcam device



## doman18 (May 16, 2016)

Hi
Is there ANY plan for adding virtual output device for OBS? Programs like ManyCAM, XSplit or even very simple VidStudio has it. They create a device in Windows Device Manager which can be used as video source for any other software and streaming programs. This provides many opportunities like splitting video for many previews (for you, guests and host) or streaming to more than one server or chain those programs with others to create more advanced workflow. Sometimes i used VidStudio to split host camera to show him exclusievly his own preview on greenscreen and it worked flawlesly.

What do yout think about this idea?


----------



## Harold (May 16, 2016)

I think you should have searched first.


----------



## doman18 (May 16, 2016)

Yes ive searched with "obs virtual device" phrase and i didnt find anything similar.


----------



## Harold (May 16, 2016)

Then you should have searched for virtual webcam


----------



## doman18 (May 16, 2016)

The only thing i found is that OBS doesnt have such functionality which is something i already know. I asked a question are there any plans or discussions about it.


----------



## Harold (May 16, 2016)

Which you would have known the answer to had you read the other threads on the topic.


----------



## AP_ (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm also interested in being able to use OBS as a virtual webcam.


----------

